# A note on 'withering pistils.. just a little something I've learned.



## ganjaluvr (Jun 13, 2010)

Many times you'll read from new marijuana growers, "My hairs are 50% changed to brown or red, looks like its ready to come down." Calyx hairs turning color is one thing, calyx hairs withering, is another. When they have withered, they are for the most part, as ripe as they will get.

But just turning red/brown does not necessarily mean the weed plant is ready. Calyx hairs are just an indicator that the marijuana plant is _ripening _, not necessarily ripe yet. I have taken full Indica strains with 60% hairs turned, and sativas when 90% hairs have turned, and they were all at peak ripeness. The trichome color is the only true indicator!

_*Also, here's something else I think some of you may really enjoy reading.

*_*The harvesting process from flush to cure *


*Plant moisture prior to cutting *



Prior to cutting down, it is a good idea to let the soil get fairly dry. Not so dry as to hurt the marijuana plant, but more like it is just ready for another watering. I find that this speeds drying time rather than harvesting a freshly watered weed plant.




*24 hour dark period *



When the marijuana plants are ready to harvest, I like to give them 24 hours of darkness to promote more resin.Since potency is lowest in the middle of the day period under full heat, the darkness should let the weed plant come to it's full potential. Some marijuana plants, especially the White family (Russian, Widow) really seem to like this, and I can't see it causing any damage either way; just another way to maximize the potential of the weed plant in some circumstances. The frosting on the cake, so to say.




*Cut down, trim, and drying 101 *



Now comes the fun part! Time to get those scissors sticky. For this part of the procedure, you will need a good pair of trimming scissors.Many garden nurseries and hardware stores carry appropriate models with small enough blades to get the marijuana bud leaves and comfortable handles for hours of work. A small closet or room is all you will need for drying a personal harvest. Larger grows may need more though. But for just a few weed plants, a small closet will work fine. Enough clothesline or rope to wire across your small room is all that you will need to hang your branches, but make sure its attached well on each end. You don't want to come in and find your precious stash on the floor!




*Temperature *





Temperature in the space should be between 70 and 80°F, with the lower to mid-range preferable.The closet should also be able dark. At this point, heat and UV rays are the two main enemies of THC, the active ingredient in your weed buds. A small oscillating fan is a must as well. Also advisable is a gauge to measure the humidity in the room. This is especially important in areas such as a basement or tropical climates, as too much humidity will extend the drying time and perhaps bring on mold in the marijuana buds.




*Cutting Down the Plant(s)*



Depending on your method of growing, natural, topped, fimmed etc. you can cut down differently. Some people cut down the whole weed plant and just trim up the larger leaves. Others cut individual branches, some cut off the whole top part and trim and do the same to the bottom.I prefer to cut off individual branches if its just a small grow,though sometimes I'll do the top half bottom half thing as well. Cutting off the individual branches from the main stem, and trimming off the smaller leaf will result in a quicker drying time if time is of the essence. After the branch has been cut, I then go in and remove ALL the leaf I want to trim right away. Some people prefer to leave the leaf on, either as a protectant for the trichomes underneath, or because they'd rather make trimming a two-step job.


*Hanging *



You can hang your colas and branches by just using simple clothespins, or running a paperclip straight through the stem, and curling it to hang on the clothesline. Just make sure the branches and rope are secure enough to hold the weight of the marijuana buds.




*Air circulation *



As long as the humidity in the room does not go over 50%, I generally let the weed buds hang for one day without any air movement. I do this just as a measure against drying too fast. Too dry of humidity (30% or lower), can sometimes cause the weed buds to dry too fast, and make them crispy and crunchy.On the second day, I put my fan on low making sure that the breeze doesn't hit too directly on the marijuana buds and branches. Too much of this will cause certain weed buds to dry out faster than others. Try to position your fan in such a way that all marijuana buds get some air movement on them, just not directly from the fan. Humidity readings of 45-55% are ideal. Sometimes I will flip the weed buds around from day to day, just to make sure they all get good air movement around them.




*Drying before curing *



To get to the next stage, curing, the marijuana buds _must _ be dry. Too much moisture in the weed buds after putting in the jars can result in moldy marijuana buds, and then everything you have achieved up to this point will have been in vain. So how do you know when the weed buds are really dry?
In general, five to seven days seems to be the norm for marijuana buds to be ready to put in curing jars, given the above parameters. For the weed buds to be ready for the next step, try this: gently, but firmly try to snap the stem that the marijuana buds are on. If you get a crisp snap, the weed buds should be ready. Also check the marijuana bud itself by gently squeezing it. I would recommend this after a few days of drying, and then every day after to get a "feel" for the weed bud drying. When the marijuana buds have hardened a bit, and the stem cracks crisply, your weed buds are ready for the next step: the curing jars.




*The curing process *



To cure your marijuana buds for short term storage (up to a year), I would recommend using glass mason jars and canning lids, which are available at most department stores and supermarkets around the world. 
Cut off the weed buds from the main stem using a pair of scissors, and place inside the jars. Try to handle the marijuana buds gently, you don't want to lose too many precious glands! Gently pack the weed buds in the jars, don't stuff them in too tightly. Store your jars in cool dark place, with temperatures around 65-75°F. Remember, light and heat are your two worst enemies! Each day for the next five, I like to open the jars completely for 15 minutes a day to get rid of any extra moisture. After this, the marijuana buds remain in the jars for the duration, until they are ready to smoke. You can smoke them now, but they will not be at their ideal potency, flavor, or smokability. In my personal experience I have found that certain strains wil l take longer to smooth out, but after about two months, most strains should be quite ready to smoke. Potency, flavor and smoothness all improve in good time, and keeping the away from high heat, light, and air will enable them to remain at optimum smokability. Buy!!!


My purpose for posting this, is to hopefully help further educate people. Who knows, maybe there are people around here that are too lazy to use the internet search features.. like oh I dunno 'Google' for instance?? My goal is to hopefully at least help at least one new grower, learn something new. If I succeed, then I've done my job.

Your welcome.

peace..


----------



## KlosetKing (Jun 30, 2010)

can you elaborate on how curing 'increases potency'? as far as i can tell (only from reading posts)the idea of this is still debated? some say potency is not affected by curing at all, and that it is solely determined by genetics (assuming they are handled properly during the chopping/drying phase).

i am not saying your lying lol, it just doesn't seem like everyone agrees on this.


----------



## midnightoker (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm in full agreement on the pistil withering....

Regarding the dark period... hard data suggests that it's closer to 72 hours for the dark period to be effective...


regarding drying...Important to note make sure the fan is not directly blowing on the buds....


----------



## badikosni (Jul 1, 2010)

Great guide man it aswered a lot of questions for me. Still i have seen some pics where buds are cured along with whisky. Is this worth the effort?
Thumbs up!!


----------



## letitgrow77 (Jul 1, 2010)

godsbestgift said:


> Sweet Read! Prety basic knowledge but useful for any New grower


 what up godsbest?! Check out my girl now, glad I didn't toss 'er


----------



## StaySmokin206 (Jul 2, 2010)

KlosetKing said:


> can you elaborate on how curing 'increases potency'? as far as i can tell (only from reading posts)the idea of this is still debated? some say potency is not affected by curing at all, and that it is solely determined by genetics (assuming they are handled properly during the chopping/drying phase).
> 
> i am not saying your lying lol, it just doesn't seem like everyone agrees on this.


 Yeah nice post but I am in agreement with KlosetKing. I think it being exposed to light could lower the potency but I do no believe that potency increases with curing time, I mean how could it really?  although the taste and smell are worth it anyways


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 2, 2010)

In my experience when it comes to curing you can think of it like ageing a fine wine.......it only gets better with time. Def. releases the aroma of the bud and the smoke is much much smoother and tastier. Every grower who grows enough to supply yourself for a while ,not just a few days, knows that the last bud that you smoke from the batch is way better tasting than the first few jars you smoke from. Now when it comes to increasing potency...thats crazy....the buds been harvested...its not putting on anymore trichomes...idk jmho
But anyway....great read.+rep


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 2, 2010)

And as far as the 24hr dark period...I am contemplating on trying this. I am literaly two days from harvesting 2 GHSC White Widows and 2 GHSC White Rhinos. If anyone has ever experimented with this hit me up........more trichs!!....yummy.


----------



## jolly8541 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just wanted to chime in on the debate about potency/curing etc. I think that those of you who don't believe that curing increases potency, take a week old bud and smoke it next to one thats been cured for 6 weeks. You'll definately notice a difference. As the bud is drying chemical process are taking place(what I dont fucking know, I'm not a scientist) that increase the potency or at least make the substances that are allready present more psychoactive. 

If this were not the case everyone would be smoking fresh wet buds instead of curing them in jars. Do your own pepsi challenge and see for yourself.


----------



## StaySmokin206 (Jul 2, 2010)

jolly8541 said:


> Just wanted to chime in on the debate about potency/curing etc. I think that those of you who don't believe that curing increases potency, take a week old bud and smoke it next to one thats been cured for 6 weeks. You'll definately notice a difference. As the bud is drying chemical process are taking place(what I dont fucking know, I'm not a scientist) that increase the potency or at least make the substances that are allready present more psychoactive.
> 
> If this were not the case everyone would be smoking fresh wet buds instead of curing them in jars. Do your own pepsi challenge and see for yourself.


 Well most people cure for smell and taste. I have heard that something gets converted to thc during the curing process but not sure how much is truth. But if you do know the chemical process feel free to jump in and let me know  Until then ill just assume im curing for taste/smell


----------



## Miss MeanWeed (Jul 3, 2010)

ENDLSCYCLE said:


> In my experience when it comes to curing you can think of it like ageing a fine wine.......it only gets better with time. Def. releases the aroma of the bud and the smoke is much much smoother and tastier. Every grower who grows enough to supply yourself for a while ,not just a few days, knows that the last bud that you smoke from the batch is way better tasting than the first few jars you smoke from. Now when it comes to increasing potency...thats crazy....the buds been harvested...its not putting on anymore trichomes...idk jmho
> But anyway....great read.+rep


I used to think curing was only for taste enhancement and making it a smooth smoke, but I found that when I actually had some buds left after a few months and smoked them, the high was definitely different, maybe not stronger, but just better.


----------



## Weedoozie (Jul 3, 2010)

I agree that aged bud does taste/smell better and/or just has a general better high associated with it IMO
In my experience, when I age bud in an airtight jar, the high becomes more intensified or something in comparison to the same bud not aged or not cured for long or at all


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 3, 2010)

How important is the darkness when you are drying?
Can there be some light? Obviously direct light isn't good but does it have to be complete darkness?
Can you dry in the same room you are flowering in if you still have light leaking to where the drying was going to take place?
I don't have space to dry anywhere so I was going to use the space available in the flower room.
I planned on a staggered harvest so there will be light still for 12 hours of the day.


----------



## bonuslazer (Jul 3, 2010)

cymbaline said:


> How important is the darkness when you are drying?
> Can there be some light? Obviously direct light isn't good but does it have to be complete darkness?
> Can you dry in the same room you are flowering in if you still have light leaking to where the drying was going to take place?
> I don't have space to dry anywhere so I was going to use the space available in the flower room.
> I planned on a staggered harvest so there will be light still for 12 hours of the day.


I have the same issue... not enough space! I was hoping as well that I could section off a part of my flower room, and since its well ventilated anyways, it would be a good space... I'd hate to waste the time dedicating my flower room to just drying for a few weeks... well not waste, but you get the point


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 3, 2010)

just throw em in a closet....idk


----------



## cymbaline (Jul 3, 2010)

no closet space in the house to do it.(need extra odor control, temp/humidity control to do that anyway)
flower room closet is used for vegging.
I might be able to section it off but I don't think it will be enough room to do it right either.


----------



## Weedoozie (Jul 3, 2010)

Man, I'm just hanging my bitches on the shower curtain rod in my bathroom with the bathroom fan on 24/7
Seems to be working
...I don't let people poop in there...


----------



## buster7467 (Jul 3, 2010)

Weedoozie said:


> Man, I'm just hanging my bitches on the shower curtain rod in my bathroom with the bathroom fan on 24/7
> Seems to be working
> ...I don't let people poop in there...


 lol


----------



## Favre2Harvin (Jul 4, 2010)

*Good info man thanks for the post *


----------



## Tanis1363 (Mar 18, 2011)

Weedoozie said:


> Man, I'm just hanging my bitches on the shower curtain rod in my bathroom with the bathroom fan on 24/7
> Seems to be working
> ...I don't let people poop in there...


Loooooooollllllll - thanks for that one - too funny.


----------



## sleeptodreamyou (Dec 20, 2012)

i know this thread is old but it's still high ranked on googz, so I just wanted to throw some info out there.. curing DOES affect the thc in ur plants. not necessarily making them more potent, really just keeping them as potent as they potentially can be. when cured improperly more thc is converted into CBN.. here is a quick summary ganked from Nebula Haze....

_Quick Summary of CBN_


CBN is also psychoactive, though much less so than THC
The presence of CBN with THC seems to reduce the feelings of anxiety that some people feel with high levels of THC
The presence of higher levels of CBN with THC can cause people to feel less "messed up" from exposure to THC
Too much CBN can make people feel groggy or sleepy
Therefore, CBN promotes uninterrupted sleep
How to get high levels of CBN in your buds:


THC turns into CBN when exposed for long periods of open air or UV light
CBN levels in buds can be influenced by harvest, drying, and curing methods
Waiting longer to harvest, until trichomes have turned amber or darker, often results in higher CBN levels
Higher exposure to air/light during curing, and longer curing processes result in higher levels of CBN


----------



## Nizza (Dec 20, 2012)

waiting longer to harvest may increase cbd levels but also can still have the same levels of thc as weeks ago, because thc is still being made. waiting longer may not impact thc% but is important if you want some CBD's too, or more weight


----------

